# Cockerel fighting hens



## domw

Hi
Im new to this website as im looking for a bit of help on my chicken information


I have 2 cockerels running with 4 hens and they just keep peckong the hens on the head when they come nere them is this normal or not
The hens are about 1.5 -2 years and the cocks are about 1-1.5 years
Thanks

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Apyl

Sounds like they are showing dominance. Also two rooster to 4 hens is not the best ratio. If they draw blood I would remove whichever rooster is causing the injuries. If no blood is drawn , just keep an eye out.


----------



## domw

Im getting another 3 hens sunday would that be ok with the two cockerels

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Apyl

Generally people say 10 to 1 ratio but I have had luck with having my flock closer to a 7 to 1 ratio.


----------



## TheChickenGuy

I don't really know. But it might be a dominance issue. The cockrel themselves might have misunderstanding in the future.


----------



## piglett

if they are a year or more old those would be roosters
they are only cockerels till they are old enough to breed a hen
i myself think you need atleast a dozen girls to keep 2 boys going
if not the hens can get bare backed & over bread


----------



## hildar

The least females that I normally have per male is 4 per bird but only when separated. You can't do it when they are together even 8 hens for 2 roosters isn't enough. My neighbor is having issues right now with her roosters, she has a father and son, and the son keeps getting driven over here close to my fence. She only has one hen, so it's not working well for them.


----------



## piglett

hildar said:


> The least females that I normally have per male is 4 per bird but only when separated. You can't do it when they are together even 8 hens for 2 roosters isn't enough. My neighbor is having issues right now with her roosters, she has a father and son, and the son keeps getting driven over here close to my fence. She only has one hen, so it's not working well for them.


she needs to get more pullets at once
even of they are another breed

i have 3 monster part english buff orpington from "Renies Peeps"
the current problem is i only have 4 hens in with them
however i have some buff pullets (splits)that i hatched out that are almost 12 weeks old. they should take the "heat" off of the hens soon.


----------



## hildar

piglett said:


> she needs to get more pullets at once
> even of they are another breed
> 
> i have 3 monster part english buff orpington from "Renies Peeps"
> the current problem is i only have 4 hens in with them
> however i have some buff pullets (splits)that i hatched out that are almost 12 weeks old. they should take the "heat" off of the hens soon.


Yeah I have been after them now for the past 3 months to either fence them in, get rid of the younger rooster, or buy more pullets. He said he wont buy no more chickens. His wife is trying to hatch out some in the house by placing them on a heating pad. I told her it wont work. I also told her if they wanted me to I could hatch some out for them, however she wont do it, she is way to stubborn and still says the eggs will hatch out. It's like talking to a rock. I believe the rock might listen more though.


----------

